# Funkecholot Problem Toslon TF500



## carpmilano (7. Februar 2016)

hallo liebe Mitglieder, ich habe da eine Frage. Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Funk Echolot von Toslon (TF 500) gekauft und habe es gestern zum ersten mal ausprobiert. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.
Das Echolot zeigt den Untergrund sehr schön an, jedoch fängt es nach schon ca 10-20m an rum zu spinnen. Die Tiefenanzeige springt hin und her und nichts wird mehr vernünftig angezeigt. Bleibe ich jedoch stehen mit dem Boot, zeigt es mir eine zwar eine konstante tiefe an, doch sehe ich nur lauter Striche und keine Bodenlinie, wenn ich dann wieder minimal gas gebe springt die Tiefenanzeige wieder hin und her. Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem?
Zu meinem Setup:
Ich habe ein Carp madness XXL 6V Betriebsspannung und habe den Transmitter/Geber vom Echolot direkt an den Futterbootakku angeschlossen.


----------



## fischbär (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot Problem Toslon TF500*

Reichweite zu gering oder Störungen zu hoch. Spendier ihm mal einen eigenen Akku und nutze es über hartem Grund. Das fahrende Boot erzeugt natürlich Störungen, die das treibende Boot nicht verursacht. Aber ich befürchte, Du bist einfach bei der maximalen Tiefe Deines Echolots angekommen.


----------

